# My Harbor Scotts gas edger



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

Craig's List is great if you look around long enough. I snagged a solid old Scotts gas powered edger about 5 years ago. However, the old Tecumseh 3hp flat head engine started to wheeze after a while and became a hassle to keep alive, so I took it to a scrap yard, got $3 for it and then they put it out of it's misery.

Next, a trip to Harbor Freight with a 20% off coupon. I picked up a 3hp 79cc Predator engine for $80 and headed home. After about an hours work, I had created a new FrankenEdger that runs great. Cuts an edge like a hot knife through butter with the new engine, belt and blade I installed.

Should be good to go for years to come. This thing beats the heck out of the old electric Edge Hog edger I had before. Very happy with it. :thumbup:


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

Do you have any photos of the finished edge on your lawn?


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

Why, yes I do.





FYI, I am just in my first year of working toward a "Tier 2" lawn. It is a work in progress, but it is moving toward my goal nicely.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice edger!


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Both the machine and lawn are looking great!


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

Anthony Drexler said:


> Nice edger!


Thanks


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

GrassDaddy said:


> Both the machine and lawn are looking great!


Thank you!


----------



## KevCarter (Aug 25, 2018)

Gorgeous edge!!!


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

KevCarter said:


> Gorgeous edge!!!


Thank you sir!


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

Niiiccceeee! Was the engine swap hard to do?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

FrankenEdger!

You know, that thing looks like it came like that from the factory.

Nice work on that engine swap! :nod: :thumbup:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@DIY Lawn Guy,

Whoa...is that a 4-cycle engine you got?


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

mytmouse said:


> Niiiccceeee! Was the engine swap hard to do?


Thanks.

No, the engine swap was pretty straight forward. Same base bolt hole pattern. The only thing that took a little fiddling with was the pulley on the new engine crankshaft PTO. The old Tecumseh engine had an output shaft machined to locate the belt pulley where is was designed to be. Of course, not so on the Harbor Freight engine.

I rigged up some washers and shims to get the pulley in the right location. It's not the most pro-looking work I have ever done, but it works just fine. Thanks for asking.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

Mannn I'm in awe... I "rehabbed" a Honda mower I got off of Craigslist. Nothing nearly as extensive what you did, but I always wondered how hard it would be to do a swap. That's awesome!


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

Green said:


> @DIY Lawn Guy,
> 
> Whoa...is that a 4-cycle engine you got?


Yes, a 4-cycle. Does it look like a 2-cycle because it is so small?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

DIY Lawn Guy said:


> Yes, a 4-cycle. Does it look like a 2-cycle because it is so small?


Not necessarily by the shape, but I agree that the size is similar. Edger looks like the (2-cycle) MTD-made model I borrow from my neighbor.


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

mytmouse said:


> Mannn I'm in awe... I "rehabbed" a Honda mower I got off of Craigslist. Nothing nearly as extensive what you did, but I always wondered how hard it would be to do a swap. That's awesome!


Thanks.

Back in my distant youth, in high school all the boys were required to take some form of vocational shop for 2 years. I chose auto shop and I learned all the automotive basics. The school was very new and we had the latest equipment. Good experience in many ways.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

Yeah they don't have that now! LOL Everything I learned about cars I got from my Dad. Nothing too crazy, but the basics. Changing oil, brakes, altenators, spark plugs, stuff like that. For all things small engine I've got YouTube and the Internet! LOL I like it though, until something goes wrong then I get flustered pretty quickly. So no engine swaps for me just yet, but I am keeping my eyes open for a Pressure Washer that might come along that needs a little TLC. My wife isn't on board with that purchase tho...she claims there isn't anymore room in the garage, but I disagree. LOL


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

mytmouse said:


> Yeah they don't have that now! LOL Everything I learned about cars I got from my Dad. Nothing too crazy, but the basics. Changing oil, brakes, altenators, spark plugs, stuff like that. For all things small engine I've got YouTube and the Internet! LOL I like it though, until something goes wrong then I get flustered pretty quickly. So no engine swaps for me just yet, but I am keeping my eyes open for a Pressure Washer that might come along that needs a little TLC. My wife isn't on board with that purchase tho...she claims there isn't anymore room in the garage, but I disagree. LOL


There's always more room in the garage!


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

Jconnelly6b said:


> There's always more room in the garage!


Amen to that! I got pushback for my used Lesco too... but lo and behold it is in the garage!!! LOL :lol:


----------

